# Wade floundering???



## Black

Hey guys I love to flounder and am in the process of getting a new boat and well to be honest I cant wait any longer to flounder.....

So my question is how do you rig a getup to flounder while walking/wading. I have heard alot about this but never paid any mind to it until now. Any info and pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbb

Shorelines where I gig are too muddy to work by foot. You have to work sandy areas.


----------



## REDFISH101

I have always pulled my 10 foot john boat behind me and I use a starfire light on pvc with a square block of styrofoam just above the light so it will float sometimes i do good this way.Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan

*I wade a bit*

Pull a battery behind me on a kayak
Using a cheap walmart lite on a stick.
I stab a few.


----------



## Reel Rowdy

*Like This!*

Like This!


----------



## Black

thats awesome. Will you post some pics of your rig? Thanks


----------



## TurtleLA

*nice stringers*

That is a nice mess of fish. I'm going to try and go one night this week. The shrimp are finally in the area I go and that usually brings in the flounder.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Wow, nice stringers!


----------



## LEDAdventures

*Wading for Flounder revolutionized - check this out...*



Black said:


> Hey guys I love to flounder and am in the process of getting a new boat and well to be honest I cant wait any longer to flounder.....
> 
> So my question is how do you rig a getup to flounder while walking/wading. I have heard alot about this but never paid any mind to it until now. Any info and pics would be greatly appreciated.


Dear Black,
Got the answer to your question. I am an LED engineer, who got hooked up with an old salt who has been gigging flounders since I was born. Together we went through many iterations and came up with a light that was so good we had to start making it for people. We now have a side business purely through word of mouth. Check out LEDAdventures.com and look at the Gig-a-Bite Light. This light generated some good thinking, so we have even applied for a patent. So far we have nothing but satisfied customers and new friends, but none in Florida. Please check us out, guarantee you won't be disappointed. This light works way better than the standard 12V light bulb hooked to a car-battery in a float. I mean way better. The whole thing weighs 2.5 lbs, is like a cane, and we are using the best LEDs in the world, $159 and built to last a lifetime. One battery pack lasts hours, doesn't dim, you can pop in a new battery pack in seconds when needed. www.ledadventures.com ask if you have any questions, check out our testimonials, will probably post another tonight from one of our new customers in Louisiana who turned us on to this post.


----------



## LEDAdventures

*Yak Light*



hjorgan said:


> Pull a battery behind me on a kayak
> Using a cheap walmart lite on a stick.
> I stab a few.


Are you still looking for a Kayak Light?
We have a very innovative design we just conjured up and have field tested only a few times so far, but the business end is very well proven.
Check out www.ledadventures.com and look at our Gig-a-Bite Light. We have taken the head technology and joined it with a perfect Kayak mount. Not on our website yet, but would love to get it in the hands of a few people who will also give us feedback. Let us know if you are willing to buy a light that we will guarantee satisfaction or take it back full refund. thanks and good hunting.


----------



## LEDAdventures

*Gig-a-Bite Light by LEDAdventures*



bbb said:


> Shorelines where I gig are too muddy to work by foot. You have to work sandy areas.


Dear bbb,
You sound like you know what you are doing. Putting in a commercial here, check out www.LEDAdventures.com, the Gig-a-Bite Light, and if you are a serious flounder gigger, I think you will be intrigued. We are from NC, and have our lights all over the outer banks now. Would love to get a few lights down in Florida to see if our success will transfer south.
good hunting,
LEDAdventures


----------



## strongman

*pvc rig*

My buddy and I made a rig out of Pvc pipe. The front has three headlights and attaches to a marine deep cycle battery. My battery is big, so I had to put extra tubes of pvc pipe under the headlights to keep it afloat. I spent about $100 to build it with the pvc pipe, and then the cooler and battery. Works for me until I get enough money to get a boat. I can't upload pictures from my phone to this post, but I have pictures of them on my profile. Hope it helps!


----------



## J rod

Ledadventures, are those cree LEDs? just wondering? the higher the lumen output the more satisfied people will be. I use a PVC rig on my jon boat w/ 4 starfire lights and they produce about 900 lumen a peice or 250,000 candle power and i'm thinking about upgrading all of those to 100 watt instead of the 50's suppose to produce 2000 lumens per bulb we'll see. know of any 2 PIN (6mm) LED's that put out some serious light?


----------



## LEDAdventures

*YouTube for Gig-a-Bite Light gigging success*



LEDAdventures said:


> Dear Black,
> Got the answer to your question. I am an LED engineer, who got hooked up with an old salt who has been gigging flounders since I was born. Together we went through many iterations and came up with a light that was so good we had to start making it for people. We now have a side business purely through word of mouth. Check out LEDAdventures.com and look at the Gig-a-Bite Light. This light generated some good thinking, so we have even applied for a patent. So far we have nothing but satisfied customers and new friends, but none in Florida. Please check us out, guarantee you won't be disappointed. This light works way better than the standard 12V light bulb hooked to a car-battery in a float. I mean way better. The whole thing weighs 2.5 lbs, is like a cane, and we are using the best LEDs in the world, $159 and built to last a lifetime. One battery pack lasts hours, doesn't dim, you can pop in a new battery pack in seconds when needed. www.ledadventures.com ask if you have any questions, check out our testimonials, will probably post another tonight from one of our new customers in Louisiana who turned us on to this post.


Check out this YouTube link to see the best way to flounder gig!


----------



## banjovie

*Wade Gigging My way!!*

Here is the Banjovie to wade gigging. Here is a few video links and photos. 







 A couple of videos from Navarre Area


http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLightpics2.html This is my new Banjovie Serries III Nightstick. I build the lights at the house. Based on 2 Aqua Star LEDs Bright and less than 2 amp draw. Will work with even the smallest 12 batteries!!


----------



## Night Wing

Banjovie,

In the videos, what length is your gigging pole and where did you get your 5 prong gig head from?


----------



## banjovie

Night Wing said:


> Banjovie,
> 
> In the videos, what length is your gigging pole and where did you get your 5 prong gig head from?


It is an 8 foot cut down to 6. The gig head is a B&M I got that 1 at Half hitch in Navarre, you can get them at some WalMarts (Gulf Breeze), Acadamy Sports has them too.


----------



## Kalawika

Banjovie,
I'm new to the Navarre are and gigging in general where are some good places to start out? When is the best time to go also I tried last night out at Navarre beach but didn't get far. Any ideas or comments would be greatly appreciated. Tks
Kal


----------



## Reel Rowdy

Black said:


> thats awesome. Will you post some pics of your rig? Thanks


Apologies for taking so long to respond, this is the first time I've read the floundering section in over a month. Here is my wading rig. 

The cable is PVC coated stainless and has a removable float at the end of it. 



















I used 3/8" solid aluminum stock available at most hardware stores. I took it to a machine shop and had them drill a smaller hole parallel with the shaft, not perpendicular. This is so there will be a smooth transition where the shaft connects to the cable that will allow the fish to slide right over. The cable was inserted into the shaft with epoxy resin and covered with heat shrink tubing. The business end was just ground to a sharp point.



















When the stringer is full of fish, just remove the float and slide em in the cooler. Works perfect every time, the key is the removable float. Trying to take a mess of fish off back over the gig is a pain in the butt. The float and cable can be purchased at stinkypantsfishing.com, a wade fishing site.


----------



## Reel Rowdy

*banjovie*

Banjovie, what do your self contained battery packs look like? All i see on your web site is a cable running to a cooler.


----------



## Reel Rowdy

LEDAdventures said:


> Dear Black,
> Got the answer to your question. I am an LED engineer, who got hooked up with an old salt who has been gigging flounders since I was born. Together we went through many iterations and came up with a light that was so good we had to start making it for people. We now have a side business purely through word of mouth. Check out LEDAdventures.com and look at the Gig-a-Bite Light. This light generated some good thinking, so we have even applied for a patent. So far we have nothing but satisfied customers and new friends, but none in Florida. Please check us out, guarantee you won't be disappointed. This light works way better than the standard 12V light bulb hooked to a car-battery in a float. I mean way better. The whole thing weighs 2.5 lbs, is like a cane, and we are using the best LEDs in the world, $159 and built to last a lifetime. One battery pack lasts hours, doesn't dim, you can pop in a new battery pack in seconds when needed. www.ledadventures.com ask if you have any questions, check out our testimonials, will probably post another tonight from one of our new customers in Louisiana who turned us on to this post.


Awsome light, I love the fact that there are no cables and battery packs to deal with. Can you post some detail pictures of the gigs you offer in the combo packs? No close ups on your web site. Thanks


----------

